# Vac Seal Mylar Bags



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I was pokin round an found these mylar bags what ya can seal with any vac machine. Price ain't really all that bad. I might have ta order some a these an give em a try.

Here be the site what got em:

http://mylarbagsdirect.com/1gavasemyba.html


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks OCH, I flagged the site so that I could place an order.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup, bookmarked em to, thanks.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice find. I will give them a try as well. Price looks reasonable


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good find REV! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks OCH, I'm looking at some bag options and I'll keep these guys in mind!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Major Fail*

I finally got around to trying these bags out and unfortunately they don't work with either of my two vacuum sealers. :gaah:

They both will pull a vacuum but apparently the heat sealer strip on the two units I own are not sufficient to make the seal. At some point I will play around and use my iron to seal the bag as its still attached to the Vacuum sealer but it seems to be a lot of work for very little reward. :dunno:


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you mind sharing which vac sealers you have. I'd hate to invest in the bags only to find out we have the same sealer =D

Thank you!!


----------

